# Installing www/phpBB3



## paulfrottawa (Dec 8, 2018)

I had trouble getting phpbb3 working on the web. It needed a bunch of ports before it displayed and work correctly.

```
www/mod_php72 security/php72-filter archivers/php72-zlib textproc/php72-xml textproc/php72-dom graphics/php72-gd security/php72-openssl converters/php72-iconv databases/php72-pgsql
```
Besure to check you version of php "`php --version`"  should note phpbb3 ports installed with some php extensions but not the ones I listed.


----------



## Emrion (Jan 8, 2019)

I played to install phpBB3. My starting point was a running apache 2.4 + phpXx + mysql (with phpXx-mysqli).
I tried with php71 and php72 but others versions may work as well (hence the Xx).

It's actually better to use `pkg` or ports (result is the same). This installs the following dependencies:


> phpXx-ctype
> phpXx-hash
> phpXx-tokenizer
> phpXx-json



However, two are missing:


> phpXx-dom
> phpXx-iconv



Note that the later isn't even detected as missing at the beginning of the phpBB3 installation. But without iconv the Administration Control Panel is unusable.

*paulfrottawa*, concerning the others php extension you mention, I think it depends on the features you choose for your forum. Except mod_phpXx which is the base to make php run throught apache (I assumed here it was already installed) and phpXx-pgsql which is the connector between your relational database and php (here I use mysql -> phpXx-mysqli).

I have to add that before to begin the installation, you need to change the phpBB3 directory permissions in order to let phpBB create config.php.

`chmod o+w /usr/local/www/phpBB3`
And when the installation is complete:
`chmod o-w /usr/local/www/phpBB3`

The others permissions inside the phpBB3 folder seem ok at first glance.


----------

